#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [照片] "萌"到破表的 『龍龍車』

## 沃飛爾

這是阿飛飛過年環島旅行時，途中經過位於台南的『南元休閒農場』

http://www.nanyuanfarm.com.tw/
在住宿第二天...
早上起來逛園區時，在他雨後的草皮發現了這滿滿萌到破表的龍龍車在路上跑...






























萌到了極點的龍龍車，其實他的真相是....

老人家坐，然後滿街在跑的....

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


*電動車*車車車.......    
    



只是那天風很大....  :onion_03:  

我們一群人一直在路邊討論

要是風這麼一吹...
這群龍不就全都.... 上顎脫臼  :onion_12:  ...XD

----------


## 雷德托爾

阿飛飛許久不見了

呵呵 真的是很有趣的電動車
作成龍頭的設計挺特別的
坐在裡面的人不知道會不會覺得自己是坐在龍的嘴裡呢?
在外面看會有一種下一秒他們就被吃掉的錯覺呢XD

----------


## wingwolf

果然是可愛到爆啊XD
龍頭設計得也各不相同呢
而且顔色和各種裝飾也是用了最可愛的模樣

話說這是——碰碰車？
坐在龍嘴裏橫沖直撞肯定很爽吧（咦？）

發現去玩的還有圍觀的人好多
大家都喜歡可愛的東西啊XD  :Very Happy:

----------


## 佛蒙特

嗚喔~好萌阿~
就連不是龍迷的咖哩都  :jcdragon-drool:  了
真的很可愛呢
有點像泡泡龍?!

----------


## 迷思

所以就是電動車加上龍嘴的外觀囉，
看起來是搖來搖去的呢。
造型感覺起來還滿有趣的，太卡通化了 :jcdragon-keke:  
對小孩子而言應該是沒什麼威脅性的，
還玩的很開心XD

----------


## 獠也

我看到了隻紅色面黑的龍=w=+
能坐在龍嘴裡真的是種很特別的體驗呢  :Very Happy:  
我也想坐進去
大大的口，短短的尾巴，有的還有角，
如此可愛的模樣也難怪小朋友玩的很開心了XDDDD

----------


## z223730955

哈哈～
好可愛喔～

仔細看有幾隻長的很像"泡泡龍"
(泡泡龍大亂鬥  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## 龍羅炎

好可愛喔~~~>///<

看完後的一句真心話.......好多龍頭在跑啊XD

----------


## Novastar

乍看之下頗像魚張大口跑來跑去的樣子
類似的東西還有屏東某遊樂園的黃色小鴨

----------

